# Craftsman Metal Lathe 101.07383



## splinter99 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well it happened again..Had a few days in a row where every time I turn around, someone is giving me something..Had a small gathering at my place last weekend and my brother in law showed up with a buddy of his. I had made his buddy a new handle for his wood burner a few months ago..when he looked at all the bowls, peppermills, etc all over the house, he said "I have a lathe, never used it. you can have it if you want it He called me the next day and said he was going to be near here so would just put the lathe in the back of his truck..Showed up an hour later with a near perect condition 12x48 Craftsman/Atlas metal lathe, complete with power feed for thread cutting and 3 chucks..I'll post pics later..so far I have built a stand for it and ordered a manual (I think this was made in the 1940's) Same day a buddy showed up with some Iron wood and a bag of boise de rose pen blanks, next day was greeted at work with a trunk full of liliac branches, went inside to find a customer had left a 3 foot piece of wormy chestnut with my name on it(dont even know who it was from)

Friends are GREAT!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations on your good luck, better buy some lottery tickets.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jun 1, 2008)

Can I rub your head?  I could use some of that kind of luck!


----------



## scoutharps (Jun 1, 2008)

What is Boise de Rose wood?


----------

